

Sylvester the Cat's Common Lisp IDE - agentultra
https://github.com/capitaomorte/sly

======
npsimons
I was wondering why this guy's github account sounded familiar - he's the
yasnippet guy (if you're an emacs user, it's worth checking out yasnippet).
Good stuff:

[https://github.com/capitaomorte/yasnippet](https://github.com/capitaomorte/yasnippet)

~~~
clamberson
He's also the guy who mantains hunchensocket, bringing WebSockets to CL. Love
his work!

[https://github.com/capitaomorte/hunchensocket](https://github.com/capitaomorte/hunchensocket)

------
kazinator
Sylvester the Cat is connected to Lisp how?

Ah, right: the character speaks with an extreme lisp with his tongue sticking
out and spraying:

"Th-uffering Th-uccotash!"

Gotcha.

~~~
mwfogleman
My understanding was that Sly sounds like Slime, but isn't.

------
ggchappell
Figlet sighting. Font: slant. :-)

